# SVR4/IBCS2



## grilletto (May 21, 2014)

I search a version of *F*reeBSD that is fully operative with the SCO UNIX 3.2 and MF-COBOL using SVR4 or IBCS2; suggestions?

*T*hank you.


----------



## grilletto (Aug 18, 2014)

With FreeBSD 6.3 and 7.1 I see the parameter for IBCS2 to be loaded, but the MFCobol don't work, I see nothing; if I call only the compiler it say "I see no work" else it give no messages
The MFCobol in installed in /usr/lib/cobol and /usr/bin2 I insert /usr/bin2 in the PATH and set the COBDIR=/usr/lib/cobol
any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2014)

They've been removed somewhere in 2004. 

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 30060.html

FreeBSD 6.3 and 7.1 are both End-of-Life and not supported any more.


----------



## grilletto (Aug 18, 2014)

thanks,
but if I will using SCO compatibility I can use new FreeBSD with emulation? Also I tested FreeBSD 6.3 and 7.1 having IBCS2 emulation active, I have no interest to official support and upgrade, I need a solution simply


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2014)

grilletto said:
			
		

> But if I will using SCO compatibility I can use new FreeBSD with emulation?


No, the features have been removed since 2004.


----------



## grilletto (Aug 18, 2014)

ok SirDice thanks for your aid, but I think: FreeBSD 5/6/7 /8 / and 9  have inside the IBCS2 and SVR4 emulation, I installed and see the IBCS2 setup, also it work!
the problem is that if I call the compiler only I see the message " I see no work", if I call the compiler giving the name of program to compile I see nothing.
How I can see the development of the call to the compiler ? how I can trace the call  to see the development of events?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2014)

I did some more digging, it appears both SVR4 and IBCS2 are both still alive but they're only available on i386. You also have to take into account it's only kernel support. There are no libraries and no user-land tools that would make up a complete SVR4 or IBCS2 system.

If you have access to the source code you're probably better off trying to port it to native FreeBSD (or Linux for that matter).


----------



## grilletto (Aug 19, 2014)

The hardware in my last problem, I can use i386 i486 CoreDuo DualCore, no problem. My problem is how verify the working of MF Cobol compiler and how install the Compiler, if it is correct installing in /usr/lib/cobol and /usr/bin or in /usr/compat/lib/cobol /usr/compat/bin, if I need to copy the SCO library (static and dynamic) from original CD
I make this:
3.3 Getting iBCS2 to work

Create these directories:

```
# mkdir /usr/compat/ibcs2
# mkdir /usr/compat/ibcs2/dev
Create links
# cd /usr/compat/ibcs2/dev
# ln -sf  /dev/null X0R (ecs nought arr)
# ln -sf socksys nfsd
# ln -sf /dev/null socksys
Make an empty file called null
# touch null
```
The section above is required in spite of what the official FAQ says.
Edit /boot/loader.conf. Add lines

```
ibcs2_load="YES"
ibcs2_coff_load="YES"
```
(compare with /boot/defaults/loader.conf)
Reboot
Check that ibcs2.ko and ibcs2_coff.ko are loaded with kldstat(8)

I read any mail who say successful using SCO application (MF Cobol WordPerfect FoxPro) Slackware, RedHat 5.1 and 5.2, Suse 6.x 9 .x  and 10, FreeBSD 6.1 and 8.x 9.1

With FreeBSD 6.3 and 7.1 if I run the command "cob" only I read "I see no work" on console, if I run the command "cob nameprogram.cbl" I see nothing and don't find the intermediate compilation "nameprogram.int" or the list of errors.
It work but not completely


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2014)

As this appears to be a COBOL application, have you tried any of the current, native, FreeBSD COBOL compilers? Do you even know what COBOL is?


----------



## grilletto (Aug 19, 2014)

I tested OpenCobol but it is'not completed, the screen-section don't have the automatic conversion of input (i.e. If I have an value "xy" in the field to modify it erase the value from input field and I read BLANK) I need to convert thoused line with the option "prompt" and other problems.


----------

